# Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (29. August 2011)

Moin,

habe mir jetzt schon einige Rezepte angeschaut und finde die Methode mit dem braten mit Speck und sowas am besten.

Aber eine Frage hätte ich dazu und zwar, ist es schwer einen hecht zu filitieren? 
Mit Zander komm ich ganz gut klar aber einen Hecht habe ich noch nie filitiert und bei dem Exemplar was ich habe handelt es sich um 91 cm, deswegen möchte ich ncht einfach drauf losschnippeln.

Also was meint ihr? 
Einfach probieren oder lieber in koteletts schneiden und und später mal das filitieren versuchen?
|kopfkrat

mfg Richard


----------



## Ein_Angler (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*

Ich mache mir da ganz einfach, abgeschuppt filetiere ich den Hecht und lass die grossen Gräten drin (praktisch schneide ich die Gräten vom Rückrat ab) und lass die Haut dran. Die Gräten sind so gross, daß man sie nach dem Braten wenn man das Filet in der Mitte quer durchschneidet, alle schon sauber rauszupfen kann. So habe ich auch kaum verschnitt von den guten Filets.
Ein kleiner Tipp, nicht nur in Mehl wälzen den Fisch, sondern auch in Ei und Paniermehl, dann schmeckt er in Butter gebraten doppelt so gut.


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*

Schließe mich meinem Vorposter soweit an.
Ich ziehe die Haut allerdings ab.

Hecht und Zander nehmen sich beim filetieren nichts. Lediglich, will man die Haut dran lassen, unterscheiden sie sich im Schwierigkeitsgrad des Schuppens.

Die Fleischgräten belasse ich auch im Filet.


----------



## Stoney0066 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Hecht und Zander nehmen sich beim filetieren nichts. Lediglich, will man die Haut dran lassen, unterscheiden sie sich im Schwierigkeitsgrad des Schuppens.



Naja, der Zander hat halt keine Mittelgräten wie der Hecht! Die müssen halt raus nach dem Filetieren oder nach dem Braten. Ansonsten gibts keinen Unterschied!

Koteletts kannst du aber genauso draus machen... Hab ich jetzt allerdings noch nie probiert!


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Naja,* der Zander hat halt keine Mittelgräten wie der Hecht! *Die müssen halt raus nach dem Filetieren oder nach dem Braten. Ansonsten gibts keinen Unterschied!
> 
> Koteletts kannst du aber genauso draus machen... Hab ich jetzt allerdings noch nie probiert!


 
Wenn wir beide mit Fleisch- oder Mittelgräte das Gleiche meinen, so hat der Zander auch welche. Sind eben nur nicht Y-förmig und daher wesentlich leichter zu entfernen.
Ziehen oder durch sg. V-Schnitt.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (13. September 2011)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*

Ok werde ich es mal mit dem filitieren probieren.
Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

mfg Richard


----------



## überläufer87 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*

Du kannst auch Hechtklöße machen . Ist viel Arbeit dafür musst du nicht sehr sauber filitieren und kannst aus einem Hecht (60-70 cm) + einer Forelle eine Großfamilie satt bekommen. In spitzen Restaurants ist man da viel Geld für los. Einfach mal googel


----------



## Lucutus (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*

Hier mal ein Video zum Thema:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHnGuzuPLk0


----------



## Sterni01 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*

Wieso schuppt ihr ein Tier vor dem Filetieren ???
Ich nehme es nicht mal vorher aus !!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Wieso schuppt ihr ein Tier vor dem Filetieren ???
> Ich nehme es nicht mal vorher aus !!!!|kopfkrat


 
Fischfilet mit Haut, sehr lecker! Beim Hecht empfiehlt es sich nicht nur vor dem Filetieren die Haut von den Schuppen zubefreien, sonden auch die Schuppentaschen gründlich zu reinigen, steckt irre viel Dreck darin.
Es gibt Menschen, die den Hecht zum Kochen lediglich ausnehmne und ihn mit "Haut und Haaren" in den Pott stecken, zu guter letzt wird die Brühe vorsichtig abgeschöpft, na da guten Appetit, reingehauen...


----------



## antonio (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Wieso schuppt ihr ein Tier vor dem Filetieren ???
> Ich nehme es nicht mal vorher aus !!!!|kopfkrat



weil ne knusprig gebratene haut sehr lecker ist.
beim hecht jedoch sollte man die haut sehr gründlich reinigen.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*



> Fischfilet mit Haut, sehr lecker! Beim Hecht empfiehlt es sich nicht nur vor dem Filetieren die Haut von den Schuppen zubefreien, sonden auch die Schuppentaschen gründlich zu reinigen, steckt irre viel Dreck darin.


Noch ein Tipp für alle die sich zu ungeschickt anstellen und so mit dem Fisch rummatschen, dass sie eventuell die Filets mit dem Fischschleim kontaminieren!
Den Fisch vorm Verarbeiten mit viel Salz (1/2-1 Packung) gründlich abreiben und anschließend Spülen. eine Nagelbürste kann dabei hilfreich sein.
Der Fisch wird dann auch viel griffiger!
Noch besser geht das Entschleimen, wenn man dem Fisch vorher in Wasser legt und ihm einen Schuß Salmiakgeist dazu gibt, 10 Minuten drin leigen lassen der gesamte Schleim löst sich dann unter fließend Wasser.
Allerdings sollte man, wenn man viel Salmiakgeist hinzugibt, den Fisch mit mehreren Wasserwechseln etwas wässern (1Stunde).
Keine Angst der Salmikgeruch/Geschmack wird nicht mehr feststellbar sein!
Nach der Behandlung ist der Fisch so schleimfrei, dass er "quitscht" beim anfassen!

Jürgen


----------



## Alexbarkide (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*

Entschleimen geht auch mit nem Schuss Essig. Mach ich grundsätzlich mit den Fischen, egal ob sie filetiert, geräuchert oder gegrillt werden. Sie lasen sich dann wirklich sehr gut handhaben.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*

Moin, was denn fürn Essig? Essenz oder Brandwein-Essig?
Haben vor einiger Zeit mal Karpfen Entschleimt. Mit reichlich Salz einbalsamiert, Wasser aufgegossen und in dieser Laake 24 Stunden liegen gelassen. Das war genial...


----------



## Kauli11 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*

Hallo Taxidermist,
du schreibst u.a.:das Fischfleisch nicht mit dem Schleim kontaminieren.
Ist der Schleim so giftig,daß dadurch das Fleisch ungenießbar wird?
Vielleicht können hierzu auch andere Angler ihre Meinung kundtun.

Petri Heil an alle für 2012


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*



> Hallo Taxidermist,
> du schreibst u.a.:das Fischfleisch nicht mit dem Schleim kontaminieren.
> Ist der Schleim so giftig,daß dadurch das Fleisch ungenießbar wird?



Nein der Schleim ist natürlich nicht giftig, dass "Kontaminiert" war eher scherzhaft gemeint.
Ist eben unappetitlich die Fillets im Fischschleim rumzureiben.
Leute die richtig filletieren können, kriegen diese Arbeit auch hin, ohne eben die Fillets zu versaubeuteln.
Mein Tipp mit dem Entschleimen war daher auch für Anfänger gedacht, denn so ist der Fisch einfach griffiger!

Jürgen


----------



## Acipenser (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*

Nach einem Tag im Kühlschrank ist das Schleimproblem auch keines mehr, der Hecht schleimt am meisten am Fangtag. 
Ich kann allen, die nicht täglich Hechte filetieren, nur dringend ans Herz legen, einen Filetierhandschuh zu benutzen, denn wenn man einmal abrutscht, hat man lange "Spass". (Ich habe beruflich häufig Hecht in den Fingern und habe es trotz sehr viel Erfahrung auch schon erlebt)
Meine Methode unterscheidet sich auch von der im Film, da ich pro Seite nur einen Schnitt ansetze und die Filets mitsamt der Rippen vom Rückgrat schneide. Die Rippen schneide ich dann flach herunter. Mit einem langen und scharfen Messer ist das eine schnelle Methode, man muss aber konzentriert arbeiten.
Wer keine Gräten aus dem Fleisch pulen möchte, kann die Filets in kurzen Abständen bis auf die Haut einschneiden. Die verbliebenen Stupfeln stören dann nicht weiter. (Das geht beim ganzen Brassen ebenso gut, da halt durch die Haut bis auf das Rückgrat schneiden.)


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hecht - filitieren oder koteletts*



Acipenser schrieb:


> ......
> Meine Methode unterscheidet sich auch von der im Film, da ich pro Seite nur einen Schnitt ansetze und die Filets mitsamt der Rippen vom Rückgrat schneide. Die Rippen schneide ich dann flach herunter. Mit einem langen und scharfen Messer ist das eine schnelle Methode, man muss aber konzentriert arbeiten.
> .........)



Genau so mache ich das auch - geniale Methode. Kein Rumgeschnitze, sondern ein langer, glatter Schnitt.
Bei Großfischen ist dann aber nichts mehr mit den sg. Filetiermessern ala Martiini oder ähnlichem.
Für Fische über 1m, wie zum Beispiel große Lachse, nehme ich ein Messer, welches aussieht, wie ein "Döner-Schwert" Genauso breit und semiflexibel.
Lachsmesser sind dazu nicht sonderlich geeignet, die taugen eher, das fertig gebeizte oder geräucherte Filet aufzuschneiden.
Einen Filetier-, bzw Schnittschutzhandschuh kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Das Schneidgut lässt sich damit viel besser händeln. Egal, ob beim Filetieren oder beim Hautabziehen.


----------

